# How young are the PEs here?



## Kahrlo (Dec 29, 2010)

Just wonderin' what kind of crowd i'm talkin to here at EB and please state how many years of working as a PE:

26 years.. just got PE today..


----------



## Dexman PE (Dec 29, 2010)

Got it summer of 2008 just before i turned 29.


----------



## cableguy (Dec 29, 2010)

I fell in to the 'next time around' trap, starting about 6-7 years ago. I was always looking at applying - just past the due date, or way to early. So i kept putting it off. Wish I hadn't.

I'm mid career (40), and was told I can't be promoted / no raises until I get my PE, last year. Well, that's that. Had to do it. Feels good now that it's a done deal. 

You guys doing it earlier than I did, have the right idea.  I wish I'd done it earlier, but I'm glad I didn't put it off any longer.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2010)

^Same here. Took the PE in April of '07 at age 39.


----------



## jase (Dec 29, 2010)

passed today at 26


----------



## HopefulFirstTimer (Dec 30, 2010)

Passed the first go in October...just turned 27 in September....

Glad its behind me, I've been thinking about it for a long time...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 30, 2010)

took and passed in 2006 when I was 26. Glad I got it out of the way as soon as I could.


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just passed at age 30.


----------



## Nik (Dec 30, 2010)

When I took the exam (Oct 2010) I was 26 , however recently I turned 27.

I say I was 26 when I passed the exam. NOT MY FAULT that it takes more than 2 months to get the results.


----------



## ASimEE (Jan 3, 2011)

Nik said:


> When I took the exam (Oct 2010) I was 26 , however recently I turned 27.
> I say I was 26 when I passed the exam. NOT MY FAULT that it takes more than 2 months to get the results.


With that logic I will have been 25 when I passed the PE. I turned 26 yesterday and CA has yet to let me know if I should cry for joy or sorrow.


----------



## harsha (Jan 9, 2011)

I passed the PE power from October 2010. I am 25 years old..


----------



## ASimEE (Jan 9, 2011)

harsha said:


> I passed the PE power from October 2010. I am 25 years old..


Passed! I was 25 when I took it and just hit the big 2-6 last week.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 9, 2011)

Passed the PE October 06, at age 42 years young ld-025:


----------



## CincinnatiControlsGuy (Jan 10, 2011)

Passed first try in October 2010 at age 29 (30 for results). I took it as soon as I had the experience. Spent a little too much time in the math department first. I hear lots of people are going to school for 7 years  .


----------



## audioaddict (Jan 10, 2011)

Passed the October '08 Fire Protection exam at age 29.

Failed to become a dual PE (electrical power) before 30....gonna be 32 this year, maybe it can happen this year.

Been working since '03, graduated school in '01. Was laid off for awhile plus had construction experience that could not be counted.

Had a buddy who was a PE at 25...took the exam at 24. Managed to beat the system somehow...counted experience pre-graduation and they let him.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 10, 2011)

Passed in April 10' when I was 37. Got results just before my 38th b-day.


----------



## Jonjo (Jan 13, 2011)

51 , and I from Peru , 10 years here in America , now my country for me and my family , "God Bless America"


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 13, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^Same here. Took the PE in April of '07 at age 39.


^Same here. Took the PE in Nov of '06 at age 39.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 13, 2011)

I was 49. Never too late.


----------



## Machiavelli999 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am 26. Turning 27 in one month.


----------



## Sharon (Jan 14, 2011)

mary :) said:


> I was 49. Never too late.


I agree Mary......48 here!!! :bananapowerslide:


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 14, 2011)

Passed at 32 years old.

Am now about to turn 36.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 14, 2011)

Passed at 30. I'm 32 now.


----------



## zezo (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm 25 YO,

I wish taking it this year .


----------



## DrNerd (Jan 18, 2011)

zezo said:


> I'm 25 YO,I wish taking it this year .



arty-smiley-048: I passed Oct 2010, I'm 35 and I've been doing consulting work for the last 5 years. It's such relief to not have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## kappa821 (Jan 18, 2011)

passed at 27


----------



## chaocl (Jan 18, 2011)

passed the PE exam at age of 27.


----------



## Asha (Jan 21, 2011)

I passed when I turned 30. You have no idea how glad am I that it's no longer hanging over my head.


----------



## eringharvey (Jan 28, 2011)

Just passed and I'm 28. I waited a few years past the required 4 and definitely glad to be done. =)


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 28, 2011)

Failed at 27; Passed at 28. Now to think hard about taking the SE


----------

